# Baby hasn't pooped in 1 week--Dr. wants to see him



## mom4peace (Mar 5, 2008)

I've heard from a few people BF babies can go a few days w/out a BM, but mine is now on a week. I called his pedi today, and they told me that was too long and want to see him tomorrow (he already has a baby well visit on Wed.), so I'm a little concerned now. Has anyone else's baby gone this long and was there anything wrong?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Totally and completely normal.

-Angela


----------



## kathteach (Jun 6, 2004)

Just wanted to post my ds regularly goes anywhere from a week to 14 days. I think the longest was 16 days. And boy is it a stinky blowout when it happens. A friend of mine had a baby who did not poop for over THIRTY DAYS. They visited a gastroenterologist and everything, but baby was fine.


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah what she said above! Mine went 17 days and had a BLOW OUT in the car. It was gross, but totally normal. I would wait it out if the babe appears fine and not in any pain or seems constipated. Trust me, enjoy it while it lasts...mine now goes and goes and goes..hehehe.


----------



## saimeiyu (Aug 13, 2007)

As long as the baby's peeing, 99% of the time in a BF baby, it's just fine. Does your baby seem uncomfortable? If not, just wait... and hope to G!D that when baby starts going you can get him over a toilet so you don't have to clean up THAT mess!!


----------



## Claire and Boys (Mar 27, 2007)

I remember when DS1 was tiny my Dr said to me, "Now, at some point you MAY find baby stops pooing as often and can go quite a long time, over a week, without going. Just so you know if that does happen not to worry, it is very normal with BFed babies!"

My kids are both every day poopers, so it never did, but I know plenty that have experienced this!


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

It's defintely NOT "too long." Your doctor is putting you on the road to breastfeeding sabatoge! Next thing you know he'll be asking you to pump and measure and suppliment etc etc etc. If you're baby is not straining and having uncomfortable hard poop then it's not constipation and if the baby is peeing often then he's not dehydrated and you're doctor is setting you up for failure, IMO.


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

DS goes that long all the time and the change was sudden. DD was the exact same way. She used to poop the same time of the day too, when I was at work, and I went months not having to change a poopy diaper







. I am assuming baby is EBF and not taking in solids of any sort correct?


----------



## NettleTea (Aug 16, 2007)

My baby often goes a week without taking a crap. Sometimes a little over a week even. It seems perfectly normal.


----------



## jmmom (Sep 11, 2007)

My ds pooped every 1-2 weeks from about 5 days old until he started eating more solids, around 8 months. Dr Sears mentions in his baby book that this can be normal, maybe the LLL book says the same thing. I would be worried about your dr wanting you to supplement in some way - be careful, don't listen if that's the case. If your baby is totally breastfed he can't possibly be constipated, so that's not the worry. Don't start second guessing your breastfeeding, unless of course you feel there is a problem and want to see a lactation consultant to talk to you about remedies (for example, we had to switch nurse my lo because I don't have a strong let down and he would just fall asleep at the breast) - but your babe is old enough that it seems like breastfeeding is probably really well established and going well.


----------



## Etay005 (Jul 12, 2005)

My DD is 4 months and goes about once a week. This has been her norm since about 4 weeks.


----------



## MotheringHeart (Dec 18, 2005)

Totally, totally normal!!! Do NOT take that babe to the DR there is not one thing wrong. Do not follow advice to "stimulate with a rectal thermometer" or any other terrible things. This is so normal for breastfed babies.

If you really want the baby to poop get all dressed up to go somewhere special. Put babe in a white )or really light colored outfit) get dressed in a really nice outfit and get in the car. This is garaunteed to make the babe have a spectacular poop explosion!


----------



## notwonamesalike (Nov 13, 2007)

I agree with everyone above. My baby regularly went 7-16 days without a poop. Freaked me out at first, but it was totally normal.

I kinda miss those days now. Solids really change the consistency and odor of exiting matter.


----------



## elizaMM (Nov 10, 2007)

Sounds like the real problem is the doc needs more breastfeeding patients (or to read more about them).


----------



## Kiddoson (Nov 19, 2001)

DS did this too, I bet you would find my thread if you looked for it from last fall. wow was it a doozy when he did! lol
I would cancel the appt.


----------



## Kiddoson (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *notwonamesalike* 
I kinda miss those days now. Solids really change the consistency and odor of exiting matter.

LOL! isn't that the truth


----------



## allgirls (Apr 16, 2004)

Absolutely normal! I

n fact, I would call the dr. and tell them you did a lot of research and it turns out that bf babies can go for a long time and baby is just fine thank you very much. Educate the dr. Lots of people don't know.


----------



## attachedmamaof3 (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotheringHeart* 
Totally, totally normal!!! Do NOT take that babe to the DR there is not one thing wrong. Do not follow advice to "stimulate with a rectal thermometer" or any other terrible things. This is so normal for breastfed babies.

If you really want the baby to poop get all dressed up to go somewhere special. Put babe in a white )or really light colored outfit) get dressed in a really nice outfit and get in the car. This is garaunteed to make the babe have a spectacular poop explosion!









Yep!

One that goes UP to their HAIR and down out of their pants leg and over their socks.

*sigh*

I've been there SO many times....

sounds normal to me!


----------



## JANmom13 (Sep 15, 2007)

Both my girls did this. My son I wish did this.
I don't know how old your baby is, but I wouldn't worry unless he/she was acting uncomfortable and fussier than normal.

I worried with both my girls at one point or another, but always calmed myself down by realizing their behavior had not changed.

When my 2nd daughter was about 11months I gave her some formula just to cover for not enough pumped milk for 1 or 2 bottles at daycare, and she ended up constipated, refusing to go, but it was obvious. She was fussy, in pain, and was slightly bleeding so I called the dr. and they advised me to give her a warm bath and she went easily shortly after. And I never gave her formula again, she had been exclusively on breastmilk until then (with baby foods).

If you are worried you could try the warm bath, but if exclusively bf I wouldn't worry at all if your baby is acting normally. The dr. probably just wants to see you as a precaution because IF there was something going on, wouldn't want to be sued later on for telling you things were ok without seeing and documenting.


----------



## MamaFranklin (Jun 28, 2006)

My average is 9 days... for an exclusively bf baby. The big issue is wet diapers and growth.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

DS1 was the king of this. I think his record was something ridiculous like 21 days.







MAN WAS THAT AN AWFUL ONE WHEN IT CAME!!!! Sorry to yell, but it was really big.







Anyhow, assuming the baby is wetting plenty, nursing frequently, and isn't in pain, it's totally normal. I'd be concerned about a formula fed baby going that long, or a baby who was breastfed but eating a lot of solid food - but for an EBF baby, it's fine. Just be ready to go straigh to the bath tub when it finally happens


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MotheringHeart* 
If you really want the baby to poop get all dressed up to go somewhere special. Put babe in a white )or really light colored outfit) get dressed in a really nice outfit and get in the car. This is garaunteed to make the babe have a spectacular poop explosion!

















Ain't that the truth!

OP, totally normally for an EBF'd baby. DS went 8 days at a time without going, and a friend's LO once went 11 days without a BM. Try not to worry, and just prepare for a BIG poop when it finally happens!


----------

